# For you PE builders...



## B-17engineer (Oct 23, 2009)

An article I came across.

Modeling with Photo Etched Part III | Hawkeye's Squawkbox


----------



## ozhawk40 (Oct 23, 2009)

Good find there Harrison - thanks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2009)

Cool, thanks.


----------

